# FRAGATAS LUPO LLEGARAN A LIMA EN ABRIL Y MAYO



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

Nuevas fragatas

13/02/2005
Nuevas fragatas Lupo llegan en abril y mayo


Las dos fragatas misileras Lupo compradas por el Perú a Italia llegarán al puerto del Callao en abril y mayo próximo, informó a Andina el ministro de Defensa, Roberto Chiabra.




Precisó que el arribo de las dos naves estaba programado para marzo, pero que problemas administrativos han retrasado su partida hacia Lima.
Los trabajos de acondicionamiento en una de las naves culnarán en abril, por lo que ese mismo mes estará llegando al puerto del Callao para incorporarse a la flota de guerra de la Marina en el Perú, indicó.

Señaló que la otra nave estará en mayo, tras finalizar su acondicionamiento llevado a cabo por técnicos y marinos de Italia y Perú.

El gobierno peruano aprobó comprar dos fragatas misileras tipo Lupo a Italia, por 30 millones de dólares, para recuperar la operatividad de la Marina.

El comando de la Marina de Guerra bautizó estas naves con los nombres de B.A.P. "Aguirre" y B.A.P. "Palacios", en homenaje a los oficiales Elías Aguirre y Enrique Palacios que murieron heroicamente en el Comabte de Angamos (1879).

Asimismo, Chiabra confirmó que ya se han iniciado los trámites para la adquisición de dos fragatas del mismo tipo a Italia.

Estimó que de concretarse la compra, esta dos naves llegarán al Perú a mediados del próximo año.

"Ya se ha dado el primer paso para la adquisición de estas dos naves y en el transcurso de este año debe continuarse con la parte administrativa para que puedan llegar a mediados del año 2006", añadió. 

Andina


El Detalle 


El comando de la Marina de Guerra bautizó estas naves con los nombres de B.A.P. "Aguirre" y B.A.P. "Palacios", en homenaje a los oficiales Elías Aguirre y Enrique Palacios que murieron heroicamente en el Comabte de Angamos (1879).


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Interesante...que bien que inviertan en defensa...ya era hora.


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Ya es hora de modernizar un poco la Marina de Guerra.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

ya era hora , todavia faltan 2 mas , yo sugeriria comprar otras 2 mas , ya que en el Perù se construyen en el SIMA y la maina las conoce tornillo a tornillo y esa es una gran ventaja logistica.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que bueno que modernizen la marina. Deberian hacer lo mismo para las Fuerzas Aereas.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Con estas dos tendremos seis, y con las que lleguen el próximo año, ocho. Buques chicos, pero veloces y misileros. Los destructores y cruceros pasaron a la historia.
Cada una de nuestras fragatas lleva ocho misiles Otomat, que tienen un alcance de más de 140 kilómetros.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Y cual es la necesidad de modernizar la marina de guerra? Creen que haya algun peligro próximo?


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Cual es la necesidad??....yo creo que casi todas nuestras naves son recontra 
antiguas, y han dado de baja a un par creo.
Se esta tratando de cambiar una antigua por una nueva(usada).
Y los peligros siempre estan por ahi, uno nunca sabe que pueda pasar.


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Exacto, es indispensable mantener las fuerzas armadas bien equipadas en casos de emergencias. Mejor prevenir que lamentar.


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

Juan1912 said:


> Y cual es la necesidad de modernizar la marina de guerra? Creen que haya algun peligro próximo?


hummmm... solo se que tenemos que estar preparados para algo inminente!


----------



## LopezDeCastilla (Apr 4, 2005)

Que bien que estemos invirtiendo plata en nuestras fuerzas armadas...pero porque estamos comprando fragatas USADAS?


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

LopezDeCastilla said:


> Que bien que estemos invirtiendo plata en nuestras fuerzas armadas...pero porque estamos comprando fragatas USADAS?


Adivina por qué.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

un paso mas cerca al verdadero sentido de la vida....mas vale prevenir que lamentar..y que 28 millones de peruanos se mueran de hambre


----------



## Spark (Jun 22, 2004)

Veamos si en este thread ocurre lo mismo que en el de las armas venezolanas. YO SE que la contraparte peruana en esta situacion se portarà a la altura y decentemente A DIFERENCIA del otro thread. :sleepy:


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

Spark said:


> Veamos si en este thread ocurre lo mismo que en el de las armas venezolanas. YO SE que la contraparte peruana en esta situacion se portarà a la altura y decentemente A DIFERENCIA del otro thread. :sleepy:


Si... igual, ecuatoriano hay un sòlo forista y parece ser muy centrado...


----------



## LopezDeCastilla (Apr 4, 2005)

Porque somos un pais pobre y no sabemos nuestras prioridades..


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

lopez...si se te quita el antichilenismo te juro que organizo polladas para recaudar fondos para que te lances a la presidencia


----------



## txemo (Apr 8, 2005)

No se que tanto sirvan yo no soy un experto pero algo he leido, y creo lo mejor era comprar 3 o 4 buques menores antisubmarinos, las malvinas prueban la fragilidad de los buques de superficie ante el ataque de misiles y submarinos, pero mientras que un misil puede dejar un barco averiado por un tiempo, un torpedo lo hunde casi con seguridad.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Tener suficientes barcos ó fragatas es indispensable para un país como el nuestro que tiene una costa bien grande. Todos saben que somos ricos en especies marinas etc...
y saben que hacen los Asiaticos y otros?? Estan esperando en las 200 millas para entrar,pescar y cuando ven que de casualidad viene alguien vuelven a salir.
Y es por que no tenemos la suficiente flota con buena tecnología para poder actuar rápido.
Y creo que aparte de estas dos, vienen dos mas.


----------



## RAMIROCORDOBES (Aug 2, 2004)

LopezDeCastilla said:


> Porque somos un pais pobre y no sabemos nuestras prioridades..



...... :applause:


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

*Ratifican compra de otras dos fragatas Lupo*

El Consejo de Estado ratificó la compra de dos fragatas Lupo adicionales a las dos adquiridas anteriormente y que se incorporarán en las siguientes semanas a la flota de la Marina de Guerra.
El ingreso de estas cuatro naves se suma a las cuatro fragatas de la misma generación y procedencia con las que ya cuenta la Armada Peruana desde hace 30 años.
Por ello, una ventaja importante es que el personal naval está familiarizado con estas naves porque conoce en detalle sus necesidades, manejo y servicio de mantenimiento. Asimismo, cuenta no sólo con los repuestos correspondientes, sino, además, con la experiencia en la fabricación de partes y piezas de diferente naturaleza en el Servicio Industrial de la Marina (SIMA).
Con estas ventajas se cumple una exigencia en toda Marina de Guerra moderna y eficiente: la homogeneidad de la flota.
Luego de esta ratificación, que se tomó el pasado jueves 14, el paso siguiente es que el Consejo de Ministros apruebe el acuerdo del Consejo de Estado.
El dato
Trascendió que en la sesión del Consejo de Estados sólo se opuso a la compra de las dos nuevas fragatas el primer ministro Carlos Ferrero.


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> Que bueno que modernizen la marina. Deberian hacer lo mismo para las Fuerzas Aereas.


 :applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*Primera fragata misilera tipo Lupo llegará a puerto Callao el próximo 26 de mayo * 









En el marco de una impresionante y emotiva ceremonia, la primera de las dos fragatas misileras tipo Lupo adquirida por nuestro país, rebautizada como BAP “Aguirre”, zarpó hoy del puerto italiano de La Spezia con rumbo al Callao, donde tiene previsto anclar el próximo 26 de mayo. 

Bajo el lema “Victoria y Honor”, la nueva y moderna unidad de la Marina de Guerra del Perú, comandada por el Capitán de Navio AP Juan Narro, permitirá la continuidad operativa de la disposición de armamento que históricamente ha poseído la Armada de nuestro país. 

La segunda de estas naves, la Fragata misilera BAP “Palacios”, estará lista para zarpar al Perú a comienzos de julio próximo, luego de culminar su proceso de optimización que está a cargo de un equipo de la Armada Peruana y de la empresa Fincantieri, constructora naval de gran prestigio mundial.


----------



## LopezDeCastilla (Apr 4, 2005)

Bratzo...primero, yo no soy "lopez" soy LOPEZ DE CASTILLA (un nombre compuesto) segundo, te prometo que se me quitara el antichilenismo, tan pronto que recuperamos TODITO de lo que era nuestro...y quizas un poco mas.
P.S. Crees que debo ser presidente?...yo si...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pucha pero estas son las dos Lupo que se compraron el año pasado, por un instante pense que eran dos nuevas adquisiciones, ¿tanto han demorado?


----------

